# Minyor Pernik v Beroe 23-05-2012



## tip74 (May 23, 2012)

Minyor Pernik v Beroe
Huge problems for Beroe. Even ten guests players will miss last round due injuries, suspensions, etc. Beroe can’t count on Dzhaferovich, Dyudone, da Silva, Ivanov, Iliev, Livramento, Kayado, Abushev, Velev and Angelov, and two teenagers (’94) are called up in team. Hosts will miss only Chvorovich and Stoychev.


----------

